# Anybody see any snows?



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I live 10 mins from this spot. Never heard of 4 man limit on snows in Utah. Are there DU trolls?


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

If you live 10 min away from Delta or Corinne it’s totally possible.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

This is south end of Utah lake by Benjamin. I saw a few snows this November there. What I’m asking is, does this happen? Did I miss out?


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Sorry, maybe something is wrong with my phone as I could not read the article you posted. I thought you were asking in general if limits of snows were possible in Utah.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

It’s probably my bad. Here’s the text.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I grew up in Payson and spent a lot of time near Lincoln Beach. I've never seen Snows that thick in the area. I'm not saying it cant happen, but I haven't seen it.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Are they claiming to have shot 80 geese in about an hour this morning...wow...gunna need some pic's. Not saying they didn't, but still...need some pic's.

Also, does that mean 4 people can just keep shooting until the pile gets to the number that equals the total legal number as if they individually stopped shooting when their personal limit was reached? Gee, did I word that correctly. I guess I am asking, can each guy shoot 20, or can 4 guys, as group, shoot 80?


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Im not saying it didn’t happen either, it just sounds incredible. Figured if it was piled with snows around the lake, someone on the forum might’ve seen or heard about it. I saw 4 snows there this past November. I give up after dark goose ends. Never thought it likely to see any snows where I hunt


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

All I’m saying is that, if someone were to take me on a successful snowgoose hunt, I would take that person out to shoot Canvasbacks...

Never really got into the snow game..


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang that was fun. To bad you missed it man. Toasty the snow goose guide on here put us right in the middle of them. You should book a trip with him, he's worth every penny.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

BPturkeys said:


> Are they claiming to have shot 80 geese in about an hour this morning...wow...gunna need some pic's. Not saying they didn't, but still...need some pic's.
> 
> Also, does that mean 4 people can just keep shooting until the pile gets to the number that equals the total legal number as if they individually stopped shooting when their personal limit was reached? Gee, did I word that correctly. I guess I am asking, can each guy shoot 20, or can 4 guys, as group, shoot 80?


Why stir the pot BP? Because you weren't there? Because you wished you hunted snows, or maybe waterfowl in general. Jealousy? Come on man, why not just congratulate people that are successful instead of trying to knock them instead. Think about it...


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Hammer, you got details on your guide? I Might give it a go


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

hamernhonkers said:


> Dang that was fun. To bad you missed it man. Toasty the snow goose guide on here put us right in the middle of them. You should book a trip with him, he's worth every penny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hammern, We all know that there is no way those pics are from Utah. As far as a 80 snow geese shot at Lincoln beach 2 days ago...no way that happened. Delta on March 1st, maybe, but utah county is lucky to get a couple dozen snow geese total stop during the entire spring. If I am wrong and it did happen, I am a jerkface.


----------



## 7summits (Nov 28, 2017)

hamernhonkers said:


> Dang that was fun. To bad you missed it man. Toasty the snow goose guide on here put us right in the middle of them. You should book a trip with him, he's worth every penny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, I fell for this one last year. Different pic though.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

MWScott72 said:


> Why stir the pot BP? Because you weren't there? Because you wished you hunted snows, or maybe waterfowl in general. Jealousy? Come on man, why not just congratulate people that are successful instead of trying to knock them instead. Think about it...


Wow MW, having a tough morning? All I was asking for is a picture of what sounds like an absolute incredible morning's shoot. You make it sound like I am just the worst person on earth. 
OK, I might have been stirring the pot a little with my comment about party hunting, but, sorry, I won't back down on that one. I ain't saying these guys are party hunters, but it seems unlikely that they individually laid their guns down as they shot their 20th bird when you consider they are saying they shot 80 birds in a little over an hour. Maybe the key word is "they".

Pile'em up and sorting it all out later just ain't right!


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

35whelen said:


> It's probably my bad. Here's the text.


You really need to work on your bulls**t detection meter bud. Living 10 minutes from this area, you should know without a doubt this info is garbage. Not everything you read on an app is the truth.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I just wanted it to be true but deep down I knew it was impossible


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

To clarify, there is no outfitter named “toasty” that can put me on huge flocks of snows ?


----------



## 7summits (Nov 28, 2017)

35whelen said:


> To clarify, there is no outfitter named "toasty" that can put me on huge flocks of snows ?


Correct, it is an annual joke.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

35whelen said:


> To clarify, there is no outfitter named "toasty" that can put me on huge flocks of snows ?


Oh, I can put you on huge flocks of snows if you go with me to South Dakota and hire an outfitter.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

35whelen said:


> To clarify, there is no outfitter named "toasty" that can put me on huge flocks of snows ?


Sorry 35 but yes it's a spring snow goose joke. Snow geese are very tough to get on in utah. If your really wanting to get into the white birds your better off heading to the mid west.

Toasty and I are very fortunate to have a place we get into a few every other year or so here but it's a serious timing and luck thing.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

BPturkeys said:


> MWScott72 said:
> 
> 
> > Why stir the pot BP? Because you weren't there? Because you wished you hunted snows, or maybe waterfowl in general. Jealousy? Come on man, why not just congratulate people that are successful instead of trying to knock them instead. Think about it...
> ...


BP - how many field goose hunts you been on? Pheasant drives in full section fields? Group dove hunts? Party bird hunting and party hunting big game are two very different animals. I have yet to see a game warden watching with baited breath as one dude in a group of 4 shots 2 geese over his limit while another shoots 2 under. All they care about is that you don't go over...and frankly, there's nothing to get worked up about there.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

I have to agree, when 100 snow geese come in with 8-10 shooters, who knows who hits what? Know one knows for sure who knocked down what bird and there really no way to prove otherwise.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

My grandma’s family has a farm in southeast Missouri. They have a conservation hunt with no limits in the spring. The farm butts up against a wildlife area on lake Stockton. Maybe worth a shot. Probably not this year though.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

35whelen said:


> My grandma's family has a farm in southeast Missouri. They have a conservation hunt with no limits in the spring. The farm butts up against a wildlife area on lake Stockton. Maybe worth a shot. Probably not this year though.


Dang, you need to hit that while you can. Biggest problem is it can cost a fortune to get set up for decoy hunting snow geese though. Most guys that decoy hunt them are running hundreds of snow geese in their spreads.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

If nothing else I’ll just go for ducks and dark geese. A lot of wood ducks there. No one lives on the farm anymore but my cousin will let anyone in the family have the gate n house keys. 160 acres of Stockton lake used to be part of the farm property until govt bought it to create the lake. They got specklebellies down there too.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

35whelen said:


> If nothing else I'll just go for ducks and dark geese. A lot of wood ducks there. No one lives on the farm anymore but my cousin will let anyone in the family have the gate n house keys. 160 acres of Stockton lake used to be part of the farm property until govt bought it to create the lake. They got specklebellies down there too.


I agree with Toasty - you better hit that while you can. Sounds like limits waiting to hapen!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Hell I'll drive us there. When we going?? And can we bring the snow goose guide?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

There are no limits in the conservation hunt! I might try giving it a go next year.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I'd chip in for gas and lodging!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Did I mention I have 10 dozen snow decoys to contribute to the trip as well

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

hamernhonkers said:


> Did I mention I have 10 dozen snow decoys to contribute to the trip as well
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I see your 10dz and raise you 30dz lol


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

JerryH said:


> I see your 10dz and raise you 30dz lol


Fine, I see your 30 dozen I'll raise you an e caller.........



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

hamernhonkers said:


> Fine, I see your 30 dozen I'll raise you an e caller.........
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


2 E-callers, 2 totes of flyers and 2 vortex's lol

Lets hit the road!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

All for one week a year. 

Yes I have a problem


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Looks like Jerry is fully outfitted and should be able to guide a white goose hunt in Utah. Only down side is he will probably shoot half your birds.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I tried once in Corrine. Got stuck 20 yards into the field. We got out just as daylight broke. I said a four letter word this place and pointed the truck home. I'll wait until fall up north. Much better odds & you can't beat scenery. Great people too.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Haha you win Jerry, when do we leave??

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

